# Immodium took me from severe diarrhea to constipation



## Kari09 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hello All,

I am recently diagnosed with Crohn's although I have suspected I'd had it for about ten years based on my symptoms and their similarity to my fathers who has had Crohns my whole life. I have been able to manage my flares in the past by going on liquid only diets for the most part however I started a bad flare in April 2014 and am still working to get it under control. I started entocort last week. Friday I had one of my worst days ever the diarrhea and cramping was out of control. I actually had an accident thankfully I was at home. I eventually took immodium (two doses) and by the next day things had settled down. I have now not had a bowel movement since Saturday. I don't feel constipated in terms of feeling like I cant pass stool rather I feel like everything is sitting higher up in my intenstine. I am experiencing cramping and burning abdominal pain but I have been experiencing that consistently throughout my flare. Has anyone run into this after taking immodium? Any advice on how to get things moving? At one point should I call my doctor if things don't start moving? Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## aideen33 (Oct 15, 2014)

I cant say as to when to call the doc. I do know that, pre diagnosis, i had what my family called a "sensitive digestive tract" and would get random bouts of diarrhea (which make a lot more sense now that i have a dx but i digress), but got really wary of immodium because if i took more than one dose, it would get the D to stop but then id get cramping but no stools for a couple of days... usually followed by a return to D when it did start moving again. 

Hope it eases off for you soon!


----------



## UnXmas (Oct 15, 2014)

Since you had diarrhoea, the lack of bowel movements since Saturday may be because your system emptied itself so thoroughly beforehand. Healthy people can go a week or so without a bowel movement, so I wouldn't worry too much unless the pain differs significantly from your normal pain or you develop new symptoms such as vomiting.

Laxatives can be tricky to get right when it comes to type and dosage, so I'd hold off if you can if you are not used to taking them. I know you said you don't feel a need to go, but if when you do come to have a bowel movement is is hard and painful to pass, I would try a stool softener rather than a stimulant laxative as these have fewer side effects. Are you eating and drinking well? Keeping eating will help keep things moving.

I'd contact your doctor if your symptoms change, or if a week has gone by with no bowel movement.


----------



## Axelfl3333 (Oct 15, 2014)

Honestly I wouldn't,t take any laxatives just now as unxmas has said there probably isn't,t a lot to come out I can and have had the same issue after taking loperemide(Imodium)to control the trots and my gi clinic is not concerned about going a few days without a motion.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Oct 15, 2014)

That's a few days, I would call the GI. I know that Immodium can block me up sometimes for a whole day and cause pain and bloating but that seems too long.


----------



## Kev (Oct 15, 2014)

I've read anecdotally over the years in various posts on this site (though none recently) that Imodium has to be used with extreme caution. It removes fluids from the digestive tract... and as a result may cause stool to harden making it difficult, if not impossible, to pass.  Could be urban legend, old wives tale, or there could be truth behind it. I'd suggest not eating any solids for a while, concentrate on liquids, soups, stews, sauces, etc., until things start to move. If stool is bottlenecked in the small intestine, you may not feel the 'urge' to go like you would if there were stool in the colon. You need to be careful with this.  Perhaps look at limiting your diet to avoid hi residue foods, adding more starch to it.


----------



## StarGirrrrl (Oct 15, 2014)

If you're concerned then by all means talk to your Dr.

Immodium normally stop me going the next day, from a combination of being empty and the medicine working.

Recently I had to take a large number one day and it was 3 days before I went again. I go several times every morning that is my normal so I was concerned. However i've been on iron tablets long term and that coupled with the Immodium really stopped things! What I did was drink more water and have more fruit and veg to get things moving.


----------



## Kari09 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice. Focused on drinking a lot of water today and things started moving tonight. Thank you again to you all your advice helped.


----------



## UnXmas (Oct 16, 2014)

I used to take well over the recommended dose of Immodium everyday, along with co-phenotrope as well, and it slowed things down, but never to the point of constipation. (Now I have a stoma, so it's not an issue.)  I think individual reactions to it can vary hugely. The same with laxatives, which is why it's so difficult to know what and how much to take (or what and how much to advise others to take).

Generally I think starting with a low dose and working upwards is most sensible.


----------



## RickUK (Oct 16, 2014)

Immodium never worked for me. I got referred to hospital after 10 days of constant diarrhoea every toilet visit, bar 1 day where i didnt go at all, and they put it down as IBS (while they waited for stool sample results) and gave me meberverine for cramps and advised immodium for the D.  Mebeverine barely had any affect, and taking immodium didnt hold the D off or solidify my stools in any way


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 17, 2014)

Immodium is an opiod. What it does is slow down your stomach motility in the same manner morphine and other opiate/opiate painkillers would. The longer a stool spends in your large intestine the more water is absorbed from it and the more likely you are to be constipated. This can be an issue in people with crohns especially if their intestines are strictured. What I've found effective is taking lactulose solution, it doesn't effect intestinal motility but it does draw water into the bowel. Finding an appropriate balance of loperamide and lactulose is up to you but they're both available cheaply.


----------

